# What Next??



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Jusat a little ? about what to do in training next, i have a 9 month old choc. lab, i have been training him ( 1st dog ever) ever since i got him, he sit's relialbly, is very steady, on most retrives is whistle trained to sit and come, however, i haven't ff him, and don't plan on it because i am too much of a novice and dont have the time( college student). What would you guys recommend i do next :beer: ?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I would keep doing obedience and also introduce hand signals for blinds. Other than that get him on birds and lots fo them. This is something I really need to do myself Birds birds and more birds


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks :beer:


----------

